# Nasty Rhom



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Picked this guy up today. Follows me everywhere with such personality and nasty aggression!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ohhhh yeah reminds me of my old rhomb

those ruby red eyes are awesome aren't they?? I see hes developing that typical chin rhombs get from agressivly banging into the aquarium walls. 
really nice looking rhomb








do you know his age?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice pic.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Bad ass


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Those are nasty rascals. Good looking fish.


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome looking Rhom... with terror eyes ....just love those powerful jaws..


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks! He's definitely not a shy rhom that hides all the time, love this fish!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome pick up


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

gorgeous fish.... he is in the same league as mine looks wise. flawless. mine is not a toc its a xingu though but similar looking. where u get it from ? how much? i got mine from AS and paid 250. How large is your guy?

I posted pics earlier today of mine. also have an elong but looks like u have a hell of a lot more than i do lol


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Very nice!

Would love one myself, but have absolutely no room for another tank.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Great looking guy! What size tank you have him in?


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Sweet!


----------

